# P0442 / 16826 - EVAP : Small Leak - but i'm still passing full readiness now?



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

'98 Jetta 2.0L Petrol ABA.
I got the CEL, and it would not pass readiness for Evap, but after clearing it once and cycling the readiness (after all the driving etc involved) that CEL comes back on but it's passing full readiness.. which seems weird..! I have tested the purge valve, installed a new gas cap and smoke tested the system with no positive results.
Does it seem unusual that the readiness would pass while there's a stored code for EVAP?
TIA!
--------------------
Monday,10,November,2008,17:46:01:51206
VCDS Version: Release 805.1
Data version: 20081017
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01 02 03 08 12 15 25 41 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 037-906-259.lbl
Part No: 037 906 259 R
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V01 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00066 
1 Fault Found:
16826 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Small Leak 
P0442 - 35-00 - - 
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 608 J
Component: AIRBAG VW3 S V03 
Coding: 00074
Shop #: WSC 00066 
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## mwebb (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: P0442 / 16826 - EVAP : Small Leak - but i'm still passing full readiness now? (the brit)*

did you run the basic settings test for evap ? you do not have to drive the car for that . 
i think 070 and 071 , here in America . 
the fuel tank should not be empty or full
==============
maybe you really do have a very small leak .


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: P0442 / 16826 - EVAP : Small Leak - but i'm still passing full readiness now? (mwebb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mwebb* »_did you run the basic settings test for evap ? you do not have to drive the car for that . 
i think 070 and 071 , here in America . 
the fuel tank should not be empty or full
==============
maybe you really do have a very small leak .

070 and 071 are not available on my car/ECU. I was told that err...153 (?) should work on a OBDII ABA, but it did not seem to be doing much of anything when accessed. A few binary digits would change every now and again, but either I didn't know what it meant, or it wasn't doing anything. It would not trip a CEL by running it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Try running basic setting 150 (evap test). The instructions mwebb posted are for newer ABA engines(M.y. <2000).
Edit: 153 is for leak detection.



_Modified by [email protected] at 6:13 AM 11-11-2008_


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Try running basic setting 150 (evap test). The instructions mwebb posted are for newer ABA engines(M.y. <2000).
Edit: 153 is for leak detection.
_Modified by [email protected] at 6:13 AM 11-11-2008_

Hey Santos, 
Thanks again for help getting the cable to me!
Just for clarification, should I be running 150 or 153? When i do, what should I be looking for on screen or on the car? When I tried running it before, the only thing that would change would be a couple of binary digits, but nothing intelligible to me.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

Run both. 
The leak detection should say either syst ok or syst not ok.
The Evap test will show 1110x100 when complete. the "x" is a value that is not a part of the result.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Run both. 
The leak detection should say either syst ok or syst not ok.
The Evap test will show 1110x100 when complete. the "x" is a value that is not a part of the result.

So once it's gone through everything, it'll give me a "ok" or a "not ok" in plain english, correct? I should just let it continue to run until it displays that or the 1110x100, and just to double check, the engine should be running for test?
Thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)

*Re: (the brit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
So once it's gone through everything, it'll give me a "ok" or a "not ok" in plain english, correct?

Yes.

_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
I should just let it continue to run until it displays that or the 1110x100 
 
yes.

_Quote, originally posted by *the brit* »_
and just to double check, the engine should be running for test?

Yes. Allow the engine to idle. its probably best to make sure the car is warmed up.
Good luck with setting those to pass. The ABA engine is the worst.


----------



## the brit (Jun 23, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Good luck with setting those to pass. The ABA engine is the worst.









Thanks so much again. It's really throwing me for a loop that it will now pass readiness but still have the CEL, haha. There probably is a small leak somewhere, but not being able to test for it without driving the test routine to get the ECU to check it is killing me..


----------



## dana vw tech (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: (the brit)*

Check the canister with integral solenoid in RF wheel housing.
It sounds like you have checked all other components. So if you do not find a external leak, that assy. is worth looking into. 
I have never been successful with a output diag. test (on that solenoid). 
Just a process of elimination for a difficult evap. diag.
You can try capping off / squeez clamping off certain hoses, running the previous mentioned tests, and see if the dtc changes or consistently change the outcome of those tests.


----------



## yeyox (Mar 17, 2009)

sorry for use this 3 year old topic.

I have the same issue, but when I go to basic settings, and put the value 153, it only gave a 10000 binary code.
mine is a 96mk3 golf

and here is the readding faults:

Control Module Part Number: 037 906 259 N
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V01
Software Coding: 00000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066
2 Faults Found:
16826 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Small Leak
P0442 - 35-00 - -
16824 - EVAP Emission Control Sys: Malfunction
P0440 - 35-00 - -

I also check on wikiross and changed the gas cap and I still have the same issue and there is no fuel leak, I dont even smell gas inside or outside the car


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

153 is the LDP test and most 1996 cars don't have one. Do you have the pump mounted in the RF bumper area on this car?

Edit: Update to the current version of our software and post the Auto-Scan:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/download


----------



## yeyox (Mar 17, 2009)

RF is right front right?, and the pump you are talking about is the one that is next to the air filter right?

I will update


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, RF is the Passenger side front and the LDP has a vacuum hose port. That's the hose that snaps into the clips on the Airbox and heads down behind the bumper area.

The LDP (if equipped) is a pump with electrical connections, not the breather/vent thing on the strut tower. 

If you were using VAG-COM 409 or older with a dumb interface, you will need to submit a request for a VCDS-Lite license on the same PC. If you have an intelligent (Genuine Ross-Tech) interface, simply install 10.6.3 and go.


----------

